
Google is welcome to return to the mainland, but it must comply with Chinese law - dosy
http://en.people.cn/n3/2018/0806/c90000-9488156.html
======
wskinner
The flavor of this post is chilling. It reminds me of the fictional, satirical
rhetoric of 1984, The Diamond Age, and Brave New World. I think it is the
matter-of-fact dismissal of free expression, captured beautifully (horribly?)
in this sentence, that scares me the most:

> No country will allow the internet to be filled with pornography, violence,
> subversive messages, ethnic separatism, religious extremism, racism and
> terrorism.

